# Antoine Walker



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

As you guys all know, I'm a huge Antoine fan. I like the Mavs before, but just like 'em more now. So anyway, I really want to know what you guys think about him, and do you like him and appreciate what he brings to the Mavs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Great Pickup*

When I first heard he was coming, I thought of another guy with a lawn-chair at the 3-point line. But he's pleasantly suprised me with his rebounding, and smooth transition into the offense. He's been much better than I expected, not just relying on his scoring ability, but being above average in the clutch, rebounding, and shot selection departments, and gets extra points for stepping up early in the season when the big 3 was not exactly on fire.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

obrien had walker shooting all those threes man. The celts didn't have a true pg so walker always ran the offense and if he was open he was told to shoot it. He's learning his role on this team. r ealizing he can make as much of an impact passing and rebounding and playing a lil "D' as scoring. i think he's really happy on this team


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Great Pickup*



> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> When I first heard he was coming, I thought of another guy with a lawn-chair at the 3-point line. But he's pleasantly suprised me with his rebounding, and smooth transition into the offense. He's been much better than I expected, not just relying on his scoring ability, but being above average in the clutch, rebounding, and shot selection departments, and gets extra points for stepping up early in the season when the big 3 was not exactly on fire.


Yep. All I could think about was his 30 sumthing FG%. Now all I think about are his dimes and 51% FT%.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah man if he can get his freethrowing percentage up he'd be aveeragin 20 9 and 5 right now


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

He is just as good as I have always maintained, but then I have seen just about every game he's played(directv league pass since '95).

He fits in - because he is totally unselfish when it comes to the game. 
If he's told or sees the need to help with the rebounds - done.
If he's told or sees the need to pass the rock, done.
If he is told or sees the need to cover the weak side - done!

He is used to setting up prime time stars( see Paul Pierce) and does so as frequently as is possible.

The most important on the offensive end is his <b> total unselfishness</b> when the need arises for a buzzer beating shot - he does take it - unlike a Doug Christie or a Calbert Cheaney type, who shrink from taking that hard buzzer-beating, last second shot.


----------

